# Average Price?



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Okay I have never gotten anything mounted before. I am 17 and just shot a beautiful wood duck and want to get it mounted. What is the average cost for this?


----------



## sva9843 (Apr 23, 2008)

Go talk to a few local taxidermists and talk to them personally. Price varies but so does quality.

Good luck with your first mount!


----------



## plemou (Sep 27, 2009)

*taxidermy*

like he said it matters on the quality and the person:wink:


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Any cool ideas?


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

if you looking to stay cheap, im sure you will end up with it cupped up on a piece of drift wood or something... but if you want a cool idea, which will cost more , go with a pair or even 3 ducks on driftwood in water... (one or 2 sitting in water with the other 1 or 2 landing)
a group of ducks always looks best in my eyes.....

if you dont have the funds now, take it to the taxidermist and let him know you would like to add another next year or something, this way he can position it in a good spot ahead of time...

i reccomend 2 males and a female...:wink:


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Or a sweet male and two females so hes like a pimp ha


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

Pay the price now, and you will have a beautiful trophy that will last a lifetime. I would suggest shipping it to JERRY FROELICH ST. CLOUD, MN


----------

